# HomePod connecté à une Apple TV pour Spotify



## nemrod (10 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour,

J’ai un HomePod, qui ne me servait pas trop dans mon bureau, que je viens de déplacer sous la TV à côté de mon Apple TV pour profiter de musique à la volée via Spotify, plus simple en journée que mon système HiFi.

Dès la MAJ de la pièce, il m‘a proposé de le lier à l’Apple TV, mais impossible d’avoir le son d’un morceau, j’ai le son de navigation de l’Apple TV, le son de MyCANAL, même le son de navigation de l’application Spotify.

Une idée ? Merci !


----------



## nemrod (15 Septembre 2021)

Donc je suis le seul possesseur d‘HomePod & Apple TV 4K abonné à Spotify


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Bonjour ,

Il faut utiliser Airplay  depuis ton Mac ou iPhone


----------



## nemrod (15 Septembre 2021)

Oui, mais il y a du lag ET tu perds l’interface de Spotify sur l’Apple TV


----------



## Jura39 (15 Septembre 2021)

Je sèche


----------



## nemrod (15 Septembre 2021)

Petit-être est-ce une question de droits


----------

